# Communities und Videochatplattformen



## Unregistriert (22 April 2008)

Hallo, 

mal eine ganz doofe allgemeine Frage. Habe hier schon viel mitgelesen und auch die hier genannten vermeindlich genutzten Services stellenweise gegoogelt. 

Viele Forderungen werden von Betreibern (oder deren Abrechnungsgesellschaften) von Community Seiten geltend gemacht. 
Ich habe derzeit den Eindruck, dass diese ganzen Communities wie Pilze aus der Erde spriessen. Und die Angebote per Live-Video-Chat zu chatten oder gar mehr liegen anscheinend alle im Trend. 

Also gerade 'große' oder 'bekannte' Anbieter von denen auch hier Forderungs- oder Spamereignisse vorliegen sind ja anscheinend schwarze Schafe. Ich meine hier Dienste wie Visit-x oder ähnliches, die sind ja laut Berichten (auch aus den Medien) schon seit 1997 oder so auf dem Markt. 

Sind diese Dienste eigentlich generell legal? 

Wie ist sowas eigentlich rechtlich einzuordnen? (Jugendschutzsysteme gibt es ja denke ich.) Ist sowas eine 'akzeptierte-Prostitutions-Plattform'? Oder einfach wie es in der Werbung immer heisst Adult-Entertainment? Ist sowas Grauzone oder eine äh normale Dienstleistung?


----------



## Heiko (22 April 2008)

*AW: Communities und Videochatplattformen*

Die Angebote sind so legal, wie ihr Inhalt legal ist.
Generell kann man das nicht beurteilen. Generell kann man höchstens sagen, dass die Angebot erst mal per se nicht illegal sind.
In Deutschland herrscht Vertragsfreiheit und Du kannst - bis auf bestimmte Ausnahmen - grundsätzlich alles anbieten für das jemand Geld zahlen will.
Wenn Du also die Legalität solcher Angebote beurteilen willst, dann mußt Du das Angebot konkret anschauen und nicht generell alle.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2008)

*AW: Communities und Videochatplattformen*

Hm. Okay... das heisst also wenn sich bei z.B. Visit-x oder ähnlichen Anbietern nur Erwachsene tummeln, die sich dort mit Chat und Fleischbeschau vergnügen, solang ist das legal. 
(AVS Systeme wurden ja mit nem Urteil glaub ich sogar Pflich für solche Angebote...
Ich habe über einige Anbieter sogar gelesen, dass sich die dortigen ähm Akteure per Personalausweis und Steuernummer des Finanzamtes identifizieren müssen.)

Das heisst auch die "Bezahlverfahren" sind dann legitim, also auch Mehrwertnummern und Dialer, solange eine Preisansage erfolgt. 

Ein generelles Verteufeln dieser Plattformen als illegal wäre damit also verkehrt...


----------



## Heiko (22 April 2008)

*AW: Communities und Videochatplattformen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das heisst auch die "Bezahlverfahren" sind dann legitim, also auch Mehrwertnummern und Dialer, solange eine Preisansage erfolgt.
> 
> Ein generelles Verteufeln dieser Plattformen als illegal wäre damit also verkehrt...



Richtig.
Niemand ist ja gezwungen, irgendwelche Dienste, die ihm nicht taugen, zu nutzen.
Ich versuchs mal ganz pauschal (was eigentlich fast nicht geht): so lange die angebotene Dienstleistung als solche legal ist, die Ausführung ebenso legal und die Kunden diese gewollt und im Wissen um die Kosten nutzen und bezahlen, dann ist wohl auch das gesamte Angebot legal.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2008)

*AW: Communities und Videochatplattformen*

Verstehe glaube ich so langsam. Mit anderen Worten:

Der Anbieter sorgt für eine technische Plattform, welche den Jugendschutz beachtet. Das ist legal.

Die Chatter können ihrerseits, solange sie bereit sind zu bezahlen dieses Angebot nutzen, andere verdienen wiederum daran, unter der Bedingung volljähig zu sein. Das ist auch legal.

Innerhalb der Chats ist dann wohl alles offen, solange es nicht gegen geltendes Recht verstösst (Gewalt, Kinder etc...)

Der Kunde hat ein Bezahlsystem benutzt, welches ihm vorher die Kosten transparent dargestellt hat und er wissentlich dazu zugestimmt hat.

Falls dann der Anbieter alle diese Sachen beachtet, bzw. die Kundschaft und auch Darsteller, dann ist das ganze wohl legal.


----------



## abc1 (29 April 2008)

*AW: Communities und Videochatplattformen*

@Heiko: 

Vertragsfreiheit gibt es in D, ja... aber war da nicht auch was von wegen es darf nicht gegen die guten Sitten verstoßen?

(Auch wenns mehr eine rhetorische Frage ist, denn dies würde ja bedeuten, dass tausende von Plattformen gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen würden...)


----------



## Heiko (29 April 2008)

*AW: Communities und Videochatplattformen*

Auch die guten Sitten ändern sich im Laufe der Zeit. Und Grauzonen gibts auch immer.


----------



## abc1 (29 April 2008)

*AW: Communities und Videochatplattformen*

Nunja das stimmt wohl. Obwohl ich nicht denke, dass diese diversen Angebote unmöglich alle Grauzone sein können. 
Dieser Markt boomt ja anscheinend... und auch der der Mehrwertdienste. Der von Threadersteller genannte Anbieter steht sogar in einer ziemlich renomierten Untersuchung als einer der Gewinner des eCommerce Buisiness (2003)

Die guten Sitten (habe ich eben gelesen) wurden im Jahr 2001 vom EG sogar ziemlich gelockert mit einem Urteil zur Prostitution. Auch wenn ich denke dass diese Plattformen keine Prostitution darstellen.


----------

